# Nerve Center Programing



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is a vid I made to help people set up and program the Nerve Center prop controller.
YouTube - NerveCenter


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you hauntcast, this will come in very helpful for me, I am planning on doing a greeter character for halloween 2010 and the nerve center will be his controller.


----------



## halloweenjunkienick (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks this helps alot


----------

